# Getting to know you...off topic :-)



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clomid chicks 

Not sure if this is allowed or whether it'll get moved/deleted but thought it might be a bit of fun...

My friend sent this to me via email a while ago...you're sposed to cut & paste with your own answers & then forward on...but I reasoned it would still work on a thread like this...

Don't know if you like doing these type of things & its a bit silly but a nice way to get to know our clomid buddies & have some fun/relieve boredom 

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.30am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Charlie & The Chocolate Factory or War of The Worlds (can't remember which) 

4. What is your favourite TV show? CSI or property shows like Grand Designs & Property Ladder...or Corrie !! Any old rubbish really 

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Brown toast with marmite or peanut butter & a yoghurt or smoothie

6. Favourite cuisine? Thai...(had take away on Saturday...yum !!)

7. What is your middle name? Vashti

8. What food do you dislike? Lamb & Pork, Artichokes & Sprouts...yuk yuk yuk !

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Anything on my iPod - updated - Curtain Call - Eminem

10. What kind of car do you drive? Mazda 323 

11. Favourite sandwich? Tuna Mayo (not a great sarnie lover !!)

12. What characteristic do you despise? Arrogance, disloyalty, dishonesty, back-stabbing, cruelty...

13. Favourite item of clothing? My Dolce & Gabbana dress & dare I say, my white fur bomber jacket...

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? New Zealand to see my parents...or Cook Islands.

15. What colour is your bathroom? White with grey/black slate tiled floor

16. Favourite brand of clothing? oooo...don't get me started  Prada, D&G, Gucci...but what can I afford...French Connection/Reiss/Coast...and Top Shop/Warehouse !!

17. Where would you retire? New Zealand (or at least somewhere near the beach and also near country...not too much to ask !!)

18. What was your most memorable birthday?  I don't usually remember them 

19. Favourite sport to watch? Football (Arsenal)

20. When is your birthday? 5 January

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night bird (I hate getting up in morning & am a real grouchy puss !!)

22. What is your shoe size? size 3...ickle feet

23. Pets ? Nope...but I used to have lots when I was little...including a cat I got for my 3rd b'day...I called her Bilbo Skirt (my dad told me story of hobbit & I thought Baggins - as in Bilbo Baggins - were trousers...the logic of a 3 yr old !!  )

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A ballet dancer !

25. How are you today? ok....

26. What is your favourite candy? Wine gums

27. What is your favourite flower? Chinese Peony

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? Hmmm...difficult one...Xmas & New Years Eve...and the date I see my parents next or when I get a BFP...but I don't have dates for these !!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 8.23

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Some horror flick

4. What is your favourite TV show? Nip tuck-those two surgeons are sexy!

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Dont have breakfast-get up to late 

6. Favourite cuisine? Italian

7. What is your middle name? lilly

8. What food do you dislike? Prawns, beetroot, tomatoes,strong cheese

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? One that i have burned from my downloads ohh and christmas classics!!!

10. What kind of car do you drive? Astra coupe convertiable

11. Favourite sandwich? Tuna Mayo with salad ....yummy

12. What characteristic do you despise? Cant be doing with people that are two faced, dishonest, big headed or arrogant

13. Favourite item of clothing? My short demin skirt...works a treat on DP 

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it
be? Hawaii

15. What colour is your bathroom? White suit, white tiles, slate floor tiles

16. Favourite brand of clothing? I love ...ohh too many, Bench, Diesel, fcuk.....but mostly buy from river island

17. Where would you retire? Barbados ..i love it there or maybe dubai-i love the sun!

18. What was your most memorable birthday? joint 18th and 21st both were as equally fun and messy!!

19. Favourite sport to watch? Im not into sports. Hate watching footy!!

20. When is your birthday? 15th May

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night....mornings are soo not for me, im a horror......

22. What is your shoe size? 6/7 but im tall...5"11

23. Pets ? Not in my house!

24. What did you want to be when you were little? I wanted to be a dancer - and thats what i do!

25. How are you today? Ill i have a bloody cold! Im fine other than that though!

26. What is your favourite candy? Fruit pastles

27. What is your favourite flower? Daisy

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? The one marked im pregnant at last....there will be one soon!

This was great, will be fun to read others!

Bendybird


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 4.25am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds of course - they're a girls best friend

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Charlie & The Chocolate Factory 

4. What is your favourite TV show? I'm a bit of a soap fan freak - how sad?!...but give me an episode of ER or House or Lost anyday too!

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? A packet of snack a jacks around 6am - and then wholemeal toast with banana when have my breakfast break around 10am 

6. Favourite cuisine? Chinese

7. What is your middle name? Lara

8. What food do you dislike? Eggs and cauliflower - devils food -  !

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Kanye West's new album or Joanna Newsom

10. What kind of car do you drive? Seat Ibiza 1.9 tdi (my dh's idea - thought it was sporty for a chicks car!) 

11. Favourite sandwich? Cheese and pickle (without any lumps)

12. What characteristic do you despise? Cockiness, rudeness and people who are two faced. 

13. Favourite item of clothing? My Frye boots or my Uggs (they don't call me Imelda Marcos for nothing!)

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? San Francisco

15. What colour is your bathroom? there isn't really one - in process of moving it - but when finished will be white with Farrow and Ball Old white 

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Gap, Top Shop, Warehouse and Coast

17. Where would you retire? Devon

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 18th - got horrendously drunk and threw up everywhere to my parents horror - my twin bro then did the same!   

19. Favourite sport to watch? Footy

20. When is your birthday? Feb 22nd

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? morning - have to be with my job!

22. What is your shoe size? size 4

23. Pets ? No - but I'd like a bulldog

24. What did you want to be when you were little? An actress

25. How are you today? tired - as usual and feeling a little lonely as dh is away....

26. What is your favourite candy? Waitrose wine gums

27. What is your favourite flower? sweat pea or delphiniums

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? The day I see dh holding our bubba in his arms.....


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.00am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Charlie & The Chocolate Factory 

4. What is your favourite TV show? Lost

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? A bacon bun off the tea trolley at work  

6. Favourite cuisine? Indian

7. What is your middle name? Not got one!

8. What food do you dislike? Tomatoes, garlic, most fish

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Changes form day to day!  Keane at the moment

10. What kind of car do you drive? I don't  

11. Favourite sandwich? Egg mayo

12. What characteristic do you despise? Liars

13. Favourite item of clothing? My Grimsby Town shirt (have got 2, home and away!)

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Sri Lanka to the elephant orphanage

15. What colour is your bathroom? White suite with dark blue paint

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Don't really have one!

17. Where would you retire? The Lake District or Devon/Cornwall

18. What was your most memorable birthday? Last year - we went to Rome  

19. Favourite sport to watch? Grimsby Town Football Club - we've all got Season Tickets!!

20. When is your birthday? 30th March

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night 

22. What is your shoe size? 7

23. Pets ? 2 labradors, 1 chocolate, 1 black, 1 cat, 7 guinea pigs, 6 fish

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A teacher

25. How are you today? Full of cold, but OK

26. What is your favourite candy? Chocolate

27. What is your favourite flower? Fuschia

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?  30th December - our wedding day!!!!!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 6.30am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds   

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire

4. What is your favourite TV show? Strictly Coming Dancing At The minute

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Ready Brek when it's cold like today

6. Favourite cuisine? Good old english cuisine

7. What is your middle name? Elizabeth

8. What food do you dislike? Anything with currants or raisins in.

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Anything on my iPod especially Westlife new cd

10. What kind of car do you drive? Peugot 306 & Renault Laguna 3ltr

11. Favourite sandwich? Ham salad with savoury cheese

12. What characteristic do you despise?  Two faced, back stabbing, arrogant, violent.

13. Favourite item of clothing? My PJ's

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Eygpt

15. What colour is your bathroom? A brown/beige colour with white suite & slate floor (Not our taste, will be ripped out next year.

16. Favourite brand of clothing? I have to buy from Evans or Simply Be as I'm quite a large lady..

17. Where would you retire? Some where not too hot but not too cold either lol

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 18th, ended up throwing uninvited guests out & hitting my head on taxi door causing my face to hit my birthday cake & I ended up covered in frosting etc.. 

19. Favourite sport to watch? Tennis

20. When is your birthday? 3rd July

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Morning, hate late nights

22. What is your shoe size? 5

23. Pets ? DF has 10 Koi

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A mum to a large family

25. How are you today? Headache, bloated & fed up with AF & it only arrived yesterday lol

26. What is your favourite candy? Midget Gems

27. What is your favourite flower? Daffodil

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? The date my next child finally enters the world live & healthy..


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 6.45am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds 

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Madagascar

4. What is your favourite TV show? Eastenders ! 

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Museli - boring and fruit when I get to work

6. Favourite cuisine? Indian

7. What is your middle name? Anne

8. What food do you dislike? Sprouts and Liver (Gross)

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Madonna's new one (am hoping for robbie williams for xmas)

10. What kind of car do you drive?  - My new Nissan Primera

11. Favourite sandwich? - don't really do sandwiches but probably cheese, onion, tomato and mayo? (our staple student diet)

12. What characteristic do you despise? rudeness, people who love them self, arrogant peeps, etc 

13. Favourite item of clothing? My river Island Jeans

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Maldives or back to Bali (we spent our honeymoon there)

15. What colour is your bathroom? White suite with cream/green tiles and cream carpet (I know how practical is carpet in a bathroom!!)

16. Favourite brand of clothing? River Island and designers at debenhams, jasper conran and john rocha

17. Where would you retire? anywhere hot and sunny - Florida Keys perhaps think of all the food!

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 30th when DH took me to cadbury world!  

19. Favourite sport to watch? don't do sport....athletics maybe

20. When is your birthday? 14th Feb

21. Are you a morning person or a night person?  Morning usually in bed by 10pm

22. What is your shoe size? size 5 and a half

23. Pets ? Yes - My lovely BOW!

24. What did you want to be when you were little? an air hostess (but am scared of flying)

25. How are you today? pretty good actually........

26. What is your favourite candy? fizz bombs (do they still make them?)

27. What is your favourite flower? sweet peas and lilly of the valley 

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? - The day we get a BFP


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

What a brill idea. I love being nosey  


1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.00am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Madagascar

4. What is your favourite TV show? Waking the Dead, Hustle
5. What do you usually have for breakfast?  toast with marmite or Dairy Lea and grapefruit juice

6. Favourite cuisine? Indian the hotter the better  

7. What is your middle name? Jane

8. What food do you dislike?  Bananas and anchoiveys

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Anything on my MP3

10. What kind of car do you drive? Ford Focus 2.0i zetec

11. Favourite sandwich? Tuna Mayo with salad yum

12. What characteristic do you despise? Rudeness, cruelty,disloyalty, laziness

13. Favourite item of clothing? My Timber land boots that dh picked all by himself

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? The Maldives diving

15. What colour is your bathroom? White with grey/blue tiles and blue floor

16. Favourite brand of clothing? FCUK

17. Where would you retire? Anywhere warmer than here.

18. What was your most memorable birthday? Last year dh whisked me off to London as a surprise. i was 28

19. Favourite sport to watch? Horse racing

20. When is your birthday? 11th August

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Morning person I usually go to bed by 930 

22. What is your shoe size? size 6/7

23. Pets ?  A rather big stupid boxer dog called Hash

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A Nanny

25. How are you today? Fine and dandy

26. What is your favourite candy? Wine gums

27. What is your favourite flower? Fresia

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? My test date in December coz then i  will know if i am going back to Egypt or if I am going to be a Mummy again 


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great idea!

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.00 (was up late)

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? The Island

4. What is your favourite TV show? Dont think I have one.

5. What do you usually have for breakfast?  Rustle something up at work in the week, toast or porridge.  Weekend have teacakes or crumpets or sometimes on a sunday have a full brekkie with bucks fizz 

6. Favourite cuisine? Italian

7. What is your middle name? Elizabeth (after my nanna)

8. What food do you dislike? Red meat and marmite!

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Listening to Faithless (went to see them on friday!) but my all time fave is White Ladder, David Gray

10. What kind of car do you drive? VW golf

11. Favourite sandwich? Oooh I love butties!!  tuna mayo or egg or chips  

12. What characteristic do you despise? People who dont listen but are keen to talk, anyone cruel to animals   and middle lane hoggers on the motorway!

13. Favourite item of clothing? Linen pants - great for a "fat day" ! 

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it
be?  Love to go back to Oz, new york or travel france

15. What colour is your bathroom?  White with white tiles with grey boarder thingy, slate gray tiles 

16. Favourite brand of clothing?  Erm, probably Next, can always get stuff for homewear, work or going out from their catalogue

17. Where would you retire?  France (would live in Oz but too far from family)

18. What was your most memorable birthday? my 30th, 21st, 18th but also my 8th, it was the first one in our new house and I had a DJ deck with flashing lights and a magician!!

19. Favourite sport to watch? Footie - Come on you Reds !!!

20. When is your birthday? 16th Dec

21. Are you a morning person or a night person?  Morning (except for work)

22. What is your shoe size? 5

23. Pets ? would love a doggie but we work too long hours

24. What did you want to be when you were little? air hostess or zoo keeper

25. How are you today? rough, cold, coldsore, stomach ache, headache and back on the loony pills as of last night, irritable, snappy!  good eh?!

26. What is your favourite candy? can I swap the candy for crisps? yummy!

27. What is your favourite flower? Lilly

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?  The day we get our much longed for BFP, 14th Dec for 3 days off work and my birthday and Xmas - for the time off!! yeah!


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.20am
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds - of course!

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Scooby doo[Cant get DH to cinema-he always falls asleep!]
4. What is your favourite TV show? dragons den and the x factor
5. What do you usually have for breakfast? currently muesli with fresh fruit
6. Favourite cuisine? Thai

7. What is your middle name? Elizabeth

8. What food do you dislike? carrots and custard

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? jack johnson

10. What kind of car do you drive? Audi A3

11. Favourite sandwich? prawn mayo

12. What characteristic do you despise? two faced,bigheaded

13. Favourite item of clothing? crumpled floral patterned shirt and cowboy boots DH bought me for xmas 3 years ago
14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? south africa
15. What colour is your bathroom? old white suite,wooden floors& panelling-it reaallllllly needs redone!

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Wish list-Prada ,but reality Zara ,Mango & Topshop
17. Where would you retire? anywhere hot and sunny
18. What was your most memorable birthday? last year,my chums organised a surprise party with streamers and partyhats

19. Favourite sport to watch? Tennis but dont really watch sports on TV....

20. When is your birthday?Hogmanay 31st December

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? definite night person and really love my ly ins at the weekend
22. What is your shoe size? size 4

23. Pets ? A Black female cat called Archie who is half feral which means shes a right wee minx[sorry minxy!] and A chocolate Labrador called Olive 
24. What did you want to be when you were little? An artist

25. How are you today? feeling good today

26. What is your favourite candy? flying saucers and turkish delight

27. What is your favourite flower? Pink Peony Roses, hydrangeas,sweet peas

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? the day i finally get a BFP .Xmas of course and 26th Dec when we go on holiday for 1 week..roll on !

Vickilouxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.30am (an hour later than usual  )

2. Diamonds or pearls? Both, please! Preferably at the same time.

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? I just can't remember! Which is a sign I've not been getting out enough lately  

4. What is your favourite TV show? Kath and Kim, Phoenix Nights, X Factor, and I always make time for Neighbours!

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? A decaf espresso or cappucino prepared by DH, and brown toast with jam or a bagel.

6. Favourite cuisine? Lebanese food is fabulous. Also Thai, Indian -- love spice and strong flavours!

7. What is your middle name? Victoria McDonald (grandma's maiden name)

8. What food do you dislike? Kidneys, sprouts  

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Dusty Springfield's Greatest Hits

10. What kind of car do you drive? It's the number 26 bus for me  

11. Favourite sandwich? Mozarella, tomato and basil

12. What characteristic do you despise? Vindictiveness, bigotry

13. Favourite item of clothing? Cashmere sweaters, glamorous hosiery and elegant shoes!

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Zanzibar, Dubai (for shopping and service), back to the Maldives (so beautiful)

15. What colour is your bathroom? White suite with duck-egg blue walls

16. Favourite brand of clothing? I like classic tailored stuff like MaxMara, Lanvin. I also like LK Bennett and Zara is good (especially for long-legged gals like me!)

17. Where would you retire? Tuscany or Andalucia

18. What was your most memorable birthday? My 30th was a real event. This year was lovely; spent it in Venice.

19. Favourite sport to watch? None. Whatsoever. Give me a soap opera instead.

20. When is your birthday? 27 August

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? A night owl. Totally. Don't do mornings.

22. What is your shoe size? 4 1/5. Bit disproportionate for someone who's 5 foot 10.

23. Pets ? My 16-week old kitten Chutney. He is a furry joy.  

24. What did you want to be when you were little? An actress, romantic novelist, or Radio 2 DJ.

25. How are you today? Feel like cack. Got a shocking cold and a throat infection (sound like Marge Simpson).

26. What is your favourite candy? Belgian chocs. Prefer salty things: Pringles, pistachios, olives

27. What is your favourite flower? Orchids, roses, freesia, peonies, jasmine

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? Gotta be the date I get my BFP. Other than that, I'll be happy with 9 December -- end of term!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.15am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds!

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

4. What is your favourite TV show? Anything to do with property/decorating, CSI/Waking the Dead (anything along those lines!)

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Cereal

6. Favourite cuisine? Italian, huge Pasta fan!

7. What is your middle name? Jayne

8. What food do you dislike? Meat! And most seafood - mussells are repulsive!

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Madonna's Confessions of a Dancefloor

10. What kind of car do you drive? Fiat Stilo 1.6i

11. Favourite sandwich? Brie, Grape & cranberry from M&S

12. What characteristic do you despise? Cowardice, dishonesty, cheating

13. Favourite item of clothing? My wedding dress! 

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Bora Bora or Mauritius

15. What colour is your bathroom?  White with Sandstone floor and wall tiles, dark wood accessories

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Would love to wear designer, but until I lose 3 stone there's not chance!

17. Where would you retire? Sarasota

18. What was your most memorable birthday? My 30th last week! Surprise trip to Paris

19. Favourite sport to watch? Wouldn't choose to watch sport, but Rugby if I have to.

20. When is your birthday? November 18th

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Morning

22. What is your shoe size? Size 6 (used to be a 7!!)

23. Pets ? Black Staffie mix called Max (yes, he's mad!)

24. What did you want to be when you were little? An actress

25. How are you today? OK, headache from eating normal bread!!

26. What is your favourite candy? Double Lollies!

27. What is your favourite flower? Stargazer Lillies

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? Girls night out on December 16th...would be birth of our baby ...but I don't know when its coming!!

I love things like this! It's great to get to know you all!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

am bumping this up so peeps don't miss it!  Its fab minxy - THANKYOU!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just nosey that's all   

I've actually been sent variations on this...with different questions obviously...my friend sends one to me every year...she's my best buddy & has known me for 15yrs so she must know pretty much all there is to tell about me by now...and me her


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

minxy not gonna delete or move this  

1. What time did you get up this morning? When i wake up, usually about 9

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Harry Potter and the goblet of fire

4. What is your favourite TV show? Extereme makeover home edition, sad i know

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Dont eat brekkie! naughty i know 

6. Favourite cuisine? Rice pudding  or kebab when drunk 

7. What is your middle name? Ann

8. What food do you dislike? Liver & Kidneys

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Eva Cassidy Songbird and james blunt! thats 2 

10. What kind of car do you drive? Mercedes and Smart car

11. Favourite sandwich? Tuna Mayo

12. What characteristic do you despise? Anything thats hurtful to others

13. Favourite item of clothing? anything demin ( i have 54 pairs of jeans) and my shoe collection which is 107 pairs 

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Maldives

15. What colour is your bathroom? white

16. Favourite brand of clothing? dont have one

17. Where would you retire? Boring i know but dont want to live anywhere else

18. What was your most memorable birthday?  I don't usually remember them either 

19. Favourite sport to watch? Ice Hockey

20. When is your birthday? 11th october

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night bird

22. What is your shoe size? size 6

23. Pets ? 2 kittens called sammy and jess , jess is just a year old and sammy 8 months

24. What did you want to be when you were little? Environmental scientist

25. How are you today? tired been working days as dh school and eveings at my job

26. What is your favourite candy? dont have one, havent got sweet tooth

27. What is your favourite flower? stephanotis (spelt wrong  )

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? December 25th as love xmas, also 6th dec as get desicion from fostering panel to see if we can proceed with application


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

These are fun to read!

1. What time did you get up this morning? 5.30

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds 

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Nicholas Cage but don't remember the name 

4. What is your favourite TV show? ER - and I am in Chicago now where the show takes place 

5. What do you usually have for breakfast?  fruit and nuts.  I usually eat while I drive to work.

6. Favourite cuisine? Chinese - had it for lunch today

7. What is your middle name? Connie (after my nanna)

8. What food do you dislike? blueberries - I don't know why but they always make me gag

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? I don't spend money on CDs but like Madonna.

10. What kind of car do you drive? Mecury Mountainier - I love SUVs

11. Favourite sandwich?  tuna

12. What characteristic do you despise? Those who interrupt while others are talking, those would over react, and of course mean people.

13. Favourite item of clothing? pea coat... it is so warm

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it
be?  I would love to go back home and see family and friends.

15. What colour is your bathroom?  white with rich cherry wood and ceramic tiles.

16. Favourite brand of clothing?  Anything I feel comfortable in.

17. Where would you retire?  France close enough to family but far enough from in-laws ^devil^

18. What was your most memorable birthday?  18 although I don't remember all the details.

19. Favourite sport to watch? tennis

20. When is your birthday? 11 Dec

21. Are you a morning person or a night person?  I guess I favor night because it is me time.  Mornings are for work.

22. What is your shoe size? 7

23. Pets ? Bichon Friese name Dusty.  I got him when I left home for uni.  He is my little fur-baby.

24. What did you want to be when you were little? mum, I always would pretend with 3 young sibs

25. How are you today? ok.  No work on Friday so I am happy 

26. What is your favourite candy? chocolate

27. What is your favourite flower? Calla Lilly

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?  Dh and I love all of Dec.  Both are birthdays and Xmas!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 10.00am (Day off work)

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Last Lord of the Rings 

4. What is your favourite TV show? Little Britain

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Toast or fruit

6. Favourite cuisine? Mexican

7. What is your middle name? Do not have one

8. What food do you dislike? Meat (I am veggie)

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Anything mellow

10. What kind of car do you drive? Rover

11. Favourite sandwich? Mozerella and Humous

12. What characteristic do you despise? Cruelty and Snobbishness

13. Favourite item of clothing?  All my undie - I lurve underwear

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be?  Back to India

15. What colour is your bathroom? Peach which is nasty but want to change it

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Prada when I can affford it River Island when I can't

17. Where would you retire?  New York or Italy

18. What was your most memorable birthday? My 18th - so long ago but soooo good

19. Favourite sport to watch? 3 Day Eventing (Horses)

20. When is your birthday? 20 Nov

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night 

22. What is your shoe size? 7-8 (Hey Im 6 foot tall ok)

23. Pets ? 5 Cats and a ferret

24. What did you want to be when you were little? In the Army !!!!

25. How are you today? Not bad 

26. What is your favourite candy? Mints

27. What is your favourite flower? Lily

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?  Halloween


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.00am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Narnia

4. What is your favourite TV show? Property Ladder

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Weetabix with skimmed milk

6. Favourite cuisine? Chinese

7. What is your middle name? Ann

8. What food do you dislike? Chocolate and Ice Cream (yes, really)

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Anything POP (very sad I know)

10. What kind of car do you drive? MG TF

11. Favourite sandwich? Ham Salad baguette with tons of mayo

12. What characteristic do you despise? Ignorance/ Rudeness

13. Favourite item of clothing? Catsuit (sounds ****ty - its actually not!!!)

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? Maldives or on a Carribean Cruise

15. What colour is your bathroom? Creamy/ peachy colour - needs decorating!

16. Favourite brand of clothing? NEXT

17. Where would you retire? Majorca

18. What was your most memorable birthday? My 21st, got together with my now dh!

19. Favourite sport to watch? Motor Racing (any sort)

20. When is your birthday? 3 March

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night Person

22. What is your shoe size? size 4

23. Pets ? Does DH count?

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A midwife (how ironic)

25. How are you today? alrite

26. What is your favourite candy? Fruit Gums

27. What is your favourite flower? Carnation

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? 14th January (hoping for my BFP! )


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 8.00am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Narnia and it was fantastic  

4. What is your favourite TV show? HEX, Most Haunted, soap, reality shows....yes I do just get home and watch telly 

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Weetabix with full fat milk and an actimel

6. Favourite cuisine? italian

7. What is your middle name? Faye

8. What food do you dislike? prawns and tuna, yuk...can smell tuna on brown bread a mile off  

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? The Killers

10. What kind of car do you drive? Honda civic 1.6 SEsport, colour Black

11. Favourite sandwich? wensleydale & carrot chuckney from M&S or bacon and stilton.

12. What characteristic do you despise? People who are just mean.

13. Favourite item of clothing? Ugg boots.

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be? My next destination Australia, if no BFP by 2007 we are off there.

15. What colour is your bathroom? White tiles and cafe latte wales (like a purple colour)

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Diesel, morgan, top shop, FCUK............if its nice I will buy.

17. Where would you retire? Were ever my Grandchildres are.Don't want to miss a minute

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 2004,In florida for my wedding, day before was hurricane Charlie(13th) day before my b/day my wedding was on the 16th

19. Favourite sport to watch? Gymnastics

20. When is your birthday? 14th August

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Morning

22. What is your shoe size? size 5

23. Pets ? 4 cats, 3 persians (a blue, black & torte point) Exotic shorthair, she looks like Puss In Boots on Shrek

24. What did you want to be when you were little? A vet.

25. How are you today? Very tired but happy.

26. What is your favourite candy? Jelly babies

27. What is your favourite flower? Alimums (can't spell it)

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? End of Jan going ice skating for my friends childs birthday, not set exact date yet.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Insert Quote
1. What time did you get up this morning? 10.30.(not usually this late,still off work and had a late night!)

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds  

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Flightplan (at home though,ages since I went to the cinnema)

4. What is your favourite TV show? Eastenders and anything to do ith homes(Property ladder)

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Special K red berries

6. Favourite cuisine? Thai or West Indian

7. What is your middle name? Lynsey

8. What food do you dislike? Marmite

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Twice as nice Weekender(THE FRIDAY AND SUNDAY CD)

10. What kind of car do you drive? BMW X5

11. Favourite sandwich? Prawn and avocado

12. What characteristic do you despise? Racism and ignorance

13. Favourite item of clothing?  My wedding dress!

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it 
be?  Dubai/Tobago/Thailand..sorry couldn't choose..been to Tobago and Thailand but not to Dubai.

15. What colour is your bathroom? White and pale green(apple white)

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Next

17. Where would you retire?  Caribbean

18. What was your most memorable birthday? My 18th....had my own disco!!!!

19. Favourite sport to watch? Athletics

20. When is your birthday? 9th Jan

21. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night 

22. What is your shoe size? 4

23. Pets ? My car and DH!

24. What did you want to be when you were little? Always a teacher

25. How are you today? Happy

26. What is your favourite candy? Haribo

27. What is your favourite flower? Lily

28. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?  Apri 2nd our 2nd Anniverary and will be somewhere hot!


----------

